

Stand Up And Run A Rackspace Private Cloud In Less Than An Hour…For Free - semanticist
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/stand-up-and-run-a-rackspace-private-cloud-in-less-than-an-hourfor-free/

======
grimey27
Has anyone downloaded yet? Thoughts?

